# ATTN Birthers -- STFU!



## Randy (Apr 27, 2011)

> WASHINGTON  Responding to critics' relentless claims, President Barack Obama on Wednesday produced a detailed Hawaii birth certificate in an extraordinary attempt to bury the issue of where he was born and confirm his legitimacy to hold office. He declared, "We do not have time for this kind of silliness."
> By going on national TV from the White House, Obama portrayed himself out as a voice of reason amid a loud, lingering debate on his birth status. Though his personal attention to the issue elevated it as never before, Obama said to his critics and the media, it is time to move on to bigger issues.
> Citing huge budget decisions in Washington, Obama said, "I am confident that the American people and America's political leaders can come together in a bipartisan way and solve these problems. We always have. But we're not going to be able to do it if we are distracted."
> Obama spoke shortly after the White House released a copy of the long form of his birth certificate, which contains more extensive data than a version released earlier.
> ...



Obama releases birth form, decries 'silliness' - Yahoo! News


----------



## USMarine75 (Apr 27, 2011)

Still a shitty president.


----------



## Daemoniac (Apr 27, 2011)

EDIT: NVM.


----------



## Mordacain (Apr 27, 2011)

A co-worker and I were just discussing this. He is a cool and reasonable guy but still showed the brainwashing job Fox pulled as he thought it strange that Obama has not provided Collegiate and Medical records as well.

I had to throw a little googling his way to convince him that no President as willingly offered this information. GWB doesn't really count IMO since he only released the records after they had already been leaked. Its just more of the same distraction tactics the Replublican party has used since Goldwater to confuse a populace (that by and large can't be arsed to do a little fact-checking) to their benefit come election time.


----------



## Mordacain (Apr 27, 2011)

USMarine75 said:


> Still a shitty president.



We could go round and round on this but it wouldn't change the fact that opinion does not equal fact.

What is fact, however, is the our current president was born in the United States of America and is legitimate as any of her sons to hold that office.


----------



## eaeolian (Apr 27, 2011)

USMarine75 said:


> Still a shitty president.



Do you have anything useful or pertinent to add?


----------



## mountainjam (Apr 27, 2011)

im not an obama fan, but im glad this came out. hopefully the tea baggers with stfu now.


----------



## Daemoniac (Apr 27, 2011)

^ You know it will never happen


----------



## mountainjam (Apr 27, 2011)

Daemoniac said:


> ^ You know it will never happen


 your probably right


----------



## Daemoniac (Apr 27, 2011)

Even if they stop prattling on about this, they'll find some other vaguely unconfirmed rumour to blow way out of proportion and focus on that for the remainder of his term.


----------



## mountainjam (Apr 27, 2011)

Daemoniac said:


> Even if they stop prattling on about this, they'll find some other vaguely unconfirmed rumour to blow way out of proportion and focus on that for the remainder of his term.



your right again. im all about power to the people. but this movement is just so, i dunno...


----------



## Daemoniac (Apr 27, 2011)

^ Wow. Just... wow.


----------



## Mordacain (Apr 27, 2011)

mountainjam said:


> your right again. im all about power to the people. but this movement is just so, i dunno...



  why do I still wonder why some people don't accept proof when its given them...


----------



## Curt (Apr 27, 2011)

It's about time, now the idiots can lay off him about that, at least..


----------



## synrgy (Apr 27, 2011)

Won't make any difference what-so-ever. Sure, Trump might stop blabbering about it, but I don't see it effecting the overall 'birther movement' in any way. If those people cared _even a little bit_ about facts, this issue would have been squashed when the birth certificate was originally released way back when Lou Dobbs still had a job at CNN. They just keep changing the parameters of what requirements they think Obama has to meet. When he produces what they demand, they just demand something else.

We can't use logic and facts to combat lunacy and opinions.


----------



## Xaios (Apr 27, 2011)

I demand video footage of the birth! Nothing else will suffice!


----------



## SirMyghin (Apr 27, 2011)

He should have just done this at the first site of protest over it. That would have been the smart thing.


----------



## Randy (Apr 27, 2011)

Xaios said:


> I demand video footage of the birth! Nothing else will suffice!



I want tits and date-stamp on the ass.


----------



## Xaios (Apr 27, 2011)

SirMyghin said:


> He should have just done this at the first site of protest over it. That would have been the smart thing.



Yes, but who could have possibly foreseen the massive resulting shitstorm over such a ridiculous issue? It's just absurd.


----------



## Mordacain (Apr 27, 2011)

SirMyghin said:


> He should have just done this at the first site of protest over it. That would have been the smart thing.



He let the birthers take it as far as they could and make themselves as ridiculous looking as possible until ultimately laying out his trump card. Tactically speaking, its a pretty good move as the opposition now has to scramble to find some other bullshit controversy to stir up which will only make it more obvious that the opposition is just starting shit as distractions to keep any real political work from getting done.


----------



## USMarine75 (Apr 27, 2011)

Love the anonymous neg rep... weak. Because I disagree with you, you tell me to F off... nice. Strange how I never get that to my face. But I'll bet it's from someone that is more enlightened than me and my jarhead views hahaha... meow. 

As to the shitty president comment. Yup... stand by it. Second worst president ever. Too much Wag the Dog going on here. Any time he's criticized it must be because he's black or because he's an illegal immigrant and there's no merit. (What's worse are the crazies that actually do argue that stance e.g. Birthers) But in the end, Obama would have been a miserable and utter failure if not for Pelosi strong arming congress into passing the health care reform. Weren't we supposed to be out of Iraq by now? Weren't we supposed to be either out of Afganistan, or back in? Instead Afganistan is in the worst shape its been in and all but ready for politcial collapse and being retaken by the Taliban. Instead of all in or out, he's just repeating the half-assed politico-military failures of Vietnam. The economy is shit, he bailed out the rich instead of letting them fail (but somehow the Republicans are the party of the rich), and now the real working class like me bear the brunt of America's taxes. We make too much (we're rich in Obama world) to qualify for ANY tax breaks (EIC, child credit, first home, education, not even f'ing charity) but we are stuck with 2 x 30 years of education debt for trying to improve ourselves. Guantanamo is still open... didn't he say he was going to close that? All these claims that he would reach across the aisle... he never did that in his years as in state and US congress (didn't do anything in the US congress except run for president and collect lobby $$$). I disagreed with many of McCain's points, but he was a good person that actually did reach across the aisle (the Republican party tried to kick him out because of this)...

But instead of debating any of this, instead of Jon Stewart or Bill Maher (whom I both love) decrying the real issues... we all focus on his birth certificate or the fact that at least he's better than Bush... duh... even William Harrison was better. I'd rather he was getting BJ's under the desk and kicking ass as a president than announcing his March Madness bracket and sucking ass. Instead of brilliant orators like Lincoln and Quincy Adams we get a guy that can't speak without a teleprompter. Yup... shitty president.

Oh and I think its funny how I've never neg repped someone that has a different philosophy than me, but every time I disagree about any political point (i.e. give the opposite view of 90% of the people that posted above me) I get an insulting/argumentative post and anonymous neg rep. Liberal enlightened people are the most open and accepting people regarding other's viewpoints (they'll tell you, just ask them)... unless you disagree with them. Then you're trolling.


----------



## Xaios (Apr 27, 2011)

USMarine75 said:


> Love the anonymous neg rep... weak. Because I disagree with you, you tell me to F off... nice.



Just a quick FYI, neg reps are supposed to be anonymous. Prevents retaliation and neg-repping wars.


----------



## Randy (Apr 27, 2011)

^^
*Complaining about neg rep is a 'no-no' here. There's your warning. To whoever left it, feel free to neg people if you disagree but you don't need to be insulting about it. 

And that's all the rep discussion for today.*

To your comments, there's a lot of cherry picking in there.


----------



## SirMyghin (Apr 27, 2011)

Xaios said:


> Just a quick FYI, neg reps are supposed to be anonymous. Prevents retaliation and neg-repping wars.



Difference in opinion should hardly be a reason though, genuine bad advice however. 

Mordacain, you make a good point. Shame your electoral process is so long I am sure they will find something. I am waiting for american political parties to start campaigning the day after inaugeration day.


----------



## eaeolian (Apr 27, 2011)

Hey! Congrats! You actually posted a viewpoint instead of a crappy one liner! It even got around to being about the topic!

I even agree with parts of it, although your overall conclusion isn't one of those parts.

On the flipside, you love to complain about rep. That's usually a day off, so knock off that part, K?


----------



## Mordacain (Apr 27, 2011)

SirMyghin said:


> Difference in opinion should hardly be a reason though, genuine bad advice however.
> 
> Mordacain, you make a good point. Shame your electoral process is so long I am sure they will find something. I am waiting for american political parties to start campaigning the day after inaugeration day.



I agree. I was thinking I might have strung it out longer but it did seem to get to a point where the "scandal" was getting in the way (of things not getting done ).


----------



## USMarine75 (Apr 27, 2011)

Xaios said:


> Just a quick FYI, neg reps are supposed to be anonymous. Prevents retaliation and neg-repping wars.


 
Nope... seems like a meow kind of thing to do. "Fuck off Jarhead"? Really? I didn't see a rule that said that I had to like Obama anywhere on here... maybe that's why I "try" to stay out of the P&CE threads. 

Anyways... Unfortunately, I liked Trump until he spewed the Birther crap... now I have to vote for Nader or some shit... 

This could have been the First Lady...


----------



## highlordmugfug (Apr 27, 2011)

USMarine75 said:


> Nope... seems like a meow kind of thing to do. "Fuck off Jarhead"? Really? I didn't see a rule that said that I had to like Obama anywhere on here... maybe that's why I "try" to stay out of the P&CE threads.


If you actually express opinions instead of throwing out single inflammatory sentences, it's much less likely that most people on here will react so negatively. 

Look at orb, he's a conservative and we all get along fine with him (for the most part  ).


----------



## USMarine75 (Apr 27, 2011)

"Anonymous neg rep? Have some more for acting like a kid. Maybe if you'd elaborated instead of throwing out flame bait, you wouldn't have gotten negged. tl;dr You eat dicks."


hahaha... yup I'm the inflammatory one... fail. So I can comment on not having gays in the military and get threatened with a ban, but "you eat dicks" is acceptable? Nope not biased at all around here. As long as you agree with us we like you... hahaha ok.


----------



## synrgy (Apr 27, 2011)

USMarine75 said:


> he never did that in his years as in state and US congress (didn't do anything in the US congress except run for president and collect lobby $$$)



That's not just baseless; it's also completely false. I studied the (very public) voting records of he, McCain and Clinton leading up to the 08 elections. Not only was he a part (or author) of several bills with bi-partisan support that actually passed into law in his very short term as a Senator, he had shockingly managed to get his name on more legislation in 2 years than Clinton did in 8 years. Go figure.

Here's his record, if you care to get your facts straight:

Project Vote Smart - President Barack H. Obama, Jr. - Voting Record


----------



## Randy (Apr 27, 2011)

USMarine75 said:


> "Anonymous neg rep? Have some more for acting like a kid. Maybe if you'd elaborated instead of throwing out flame bait, you wouldn't have gotten negged. tl;dr You eat dicks."
> 
> 
> hahaha... yup I'm the inflammatory one... fail. So I can comment on not having gays in the military and get threatened with a ban, but "you eat dicks" is acceptable? Nope not biased at all around here. As long as you agree with us we like you... hahaha ok.



Cool story, bro. 

Come back in a week when your ability to debate and follow directions have both matured.


----------



## highlordmugfug (Apr 27, 2011)

I'm curious to see what happens next:
Either the birther crazies increase the criteria they require, again
OR
They desperately try to grab hold of something else ridiculous and pointless to focus on.

Or both.


----------



## Customisbetter (Apr 27, 2011)

I honestly never gave a shit where he was born. I do give a shit about how he does his job that WE gave him.


----------



## Randy (Apr 27, 2011)

*The response so far:*

*Far left:* He shouldn't have even humored them.

*Moderate left:* Thank.Fucking.God

*Moderate right:* Eh, I never cared anyway. 

*Far right:* Forgery.


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Apr 27, 2011)

USMarine75 said:


> As to the shitty president comment. Yup... stand by it. Second worst president ever. Too much Wag the Dog going on here. Any time he's criticized it must be because he's black or because he's an illegal immigrant and there's no merit. (What's worse are the crazies that actually do argue that stance e.g. Birthers) But in the end, Obama would have been a miserable and utter failure if not for Pelosi strong arming congress into passing the health care reform. Weren't we supposed to be out of Iraq by now? Weren't we supposed to be either out of Afganistan, or back in? Instead Afganistan is in the worst shape its been in and all but ready for politcial collapse and being retaken by the Taliban. Instead of all in or out, he's just repeating the half-assed politico-military failures of Vietnam. The economy is shit, he bailed out the rich instead of letting them fail (but somehow the Republicans are the party of the rich), and now the real working class like me bear the brunt of America's taxes. We make too much (we're rich in Obama world) to qualify for ANY tax breaks (EIC, child credit, first home, education, not even f'ing charity) but we are stuck with 2 x 30 years of education debt for trying to improve ourselves. Guantanamo is still open... didn't he say he was going to close that? All these claims that he would reach across the aisle... he never did that in his years as in state and US congress (didn't do anything in the US congress except run for president and collect lobby $$$). I disagreed with many of McCain's points, but he was a good person that actually did reach across the aisle (the Republican party tried to kick him out because of this)...
> 
> But instead of debating any of this, instead of Jon Stewart or Bill Maher (whom I both love) decrying the real issues... we all focus on his birth certificate or the fact that at least he's better than Bush... duh... even William Harrison was better. I'd rather he was getting BJ's under the desk and kicking ass as a president than announcing his March Madness bracket and sucking ass. Instead of brilliant orators like Lincoln and Quincy Adams we get a guy that can't speak without a teleprompter. Yup... shitty president.



So, you don't understand how congress works.. not a good reason to blame your exaggerations on the president.

Aside from that, calling Obama shitty because he's not Lincoln or Quincy Adams is extremely funny.


----------



## pink freud (Apr 27, 2011)

Obama does X = Birthers pissed
Obama does -X = Birthers pissed

Therefor:

Obama = Birthers pissed.

It's mathematical and stuff.


----------



## chevymeister (Apr 27, 2011)

eaeolian said:


> Do you have anything useful or pertinent to add?


................................................... Satan.


----------



## Xaios (Apr 27, 2011)

Xaios said:


> I demand video footage of the birth! Nothing else will suffice!



And while we're at it, better throw in some video footage of the conception as well. Gotta be thorough, ya know...


----------



## Mr Violence (Apr 27, 2011)

Customisbetter said:


> I honestly never gave a shit where he was born. I do give a shit about how he does his job that WE gave him.



This statement is more important than anything else I've read in this thread.

Strap in boys, I feel like Orb or Explorer:



Here's a scenario for you:

What if he wasn't born in America? What if he is Muslim? Then what? We're going to boot him out of office? Or is it just another fucking pointless talking point? What the FUCK would we do?

We'd bitch. That's all we know how to fucking do. That's all anyone knows how to do anymore. Let's just lobby and protest and raise awareness! This is all over the news right now, and it's just reiterating all the reasons I don't watching the fucking news. I'd like to know what's going on. I'm way more goddamned concerned with why my front lawn was underwater yesterday than the fact that the president humored the fucking asshats that gave a shit about where he's from. I'm no whistle blower. I don't give a fuck about political correctness, but the fact that this matters AT ALL screams racism to me. And trust me, I don't give a fuck about racism. I accept that it exists and always will. But when's the last time the birthplace of a president was called into question? I don't give a fuck if he's from Goddamned Mars; why does anybody else? Why does anyone give a shit about his ethnic and personal background? The fact that he humored the birth certificate thing is kind of sad. If he went on TV and said, "Fucking blow me about this birth certificate shit," I would've voted for him until I died. I would've written him in on every ballot I took pertaining to any office.

The other thing that bugs me are the ridiculous claims and ideas I've heard floating around, like him being a Muslim terrorist. If a terrorist was trying to infiltrate our government and somehow planted a sleeper AS THE PRESIDENT, how much do you think he could really accomplish? I mean, anything really beneficial to a terroist group. Nothing. Absolutely nothing. I cannot even fathom that thoughts like these cross people's minds.

The other issue I hear all the time is that he has his own agenda. REALLY?! You mean to tell me no other president hasn't? You mean to tell me 99% of politicians DON'T have their own agendas and aspirations? Holy fuck, what is everybody smoking? What unbelievable expectations do you have?

Put it this way: Why do you go to work? Do you genuinely want to better your company and have the best possible outcome for everyone? Never take the path of least resistance or buckle under pressure? You'd never hire a friend of yours because he's your friend and not because he deserves it? Always address your problems with vigor and tenacity? Do you walk in every day ready to make the environment better for every single person you work with? Does your head pop off that pillow looking forward to all the good you can do? No. Not even fucking remotely. No, I bet most of the time you hit the snooze button like it's condemning you to another day in hell. *You go, first and foremost, because it pays you.* No one is amazing 100% of the time. I'd even venture that it's not even 50% of the time on average. So why the fuck does the president have to be this unwavering God of all that everyone on Earth believes is right? People are fucking insane. He can't please 30+ million people. Trying to would make me say "FUCK IT!" and set the damned White House on fire on the first DAY. But that's what he has to deal with. I'm not getting on his case about SHIT. I've said this elsewhere, but he's JUST ANOTHER DUDE and EVERYONE seems to forget that. I'm not saying that he doesn't have to live up to his responsibility, but I'm saying everyone else needs to cut him a little goddamned slack.


TL;DR
Where he was born has no reflection on his performance as a president. That's what people should care about. Cut the fucking president some slack for all that he has to deal with.


*Also, I'm not even going to mention my opinion of him. I don't care how bad or good he is as a president. This post is solely to criticize how much people care about completely ARBITRARY fucking facts.

I could give 2 shits about politics. I actually give 2 shits about the ridiclous behavior of humans in general. 

So passionate about absolutely fucking nothing important.*


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone (Apr 27, 2011)

highlordmugfug said:


> I'm curious to see what happens next:
> Either the birther crazies increase the criteria they require, again
> OR
> They desperately try to grab hold of something else ridiculous and pointless to focus on.
> ...



I remember only a few months after inaguration the Birthers were saying that you had to have grown up in the US to be president.

Something I've noticed about the incredibly far left:they don't understand that a law can't be changed just because you say it is.


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Apr 27, 2011)

Something I noticed about the incredibly far right: they're concerned with how far left somebody is.

Something I noticed about the incredibly far left: they're concerned with how far right somebody is.

Something I noticed about intelligent people: they don't care about semantics and bureaucratic bullshit so much as they do about stuff that matters. Desperate times call for desperate measures, but you shouldn't be desperate to discredit an elected official when they're making efforts to cut out the bullshit. When you do that, they don't get anything done because very few bipartisan decisions will be made, and said elected official will ultimately fail, not having had a fair shot to begin with.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Apr 27, 2011)

Adam Of Angels said:


> Something I noticed about the incredibly far right: they're concerned with how far left somebody is.
> 
> Something I noticed about the incredibly far left: they're concerned with how far right somebody is.
> 
> Something I noticed about intelligent people: they don't care about semantics and bureaucratic bullshit so much as they do about stuff that matters. Desperate times call for desperate measures, but you shouldn't be desperate to discredit an elected official when they're making efforts to cut out the bullshit. When you do that, they don't get anything done because very few bipartisan decisions will be made, and said elected official will ultimately fail, not having had a fair shot to begin with.



Which is exactly what the birthers want. 

A transparent, responsible government with minimal bullshit would be ideal, but that's a very uncomfortable thought for many members of congress I'm sure.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Apr 27, 2011)

You can't please all the racists.


----------



## Sicarius (Apr 27, 2011)

Daemoniac said:


> Even if they stop prattling on about this, they'll find some other vaguely unconfirmed rumour to blow way out of proportion and focus on that for the remainder of his term.


The vast majority of them think he's a Muslim, and a socialist, and communist.



Scar Symmetry said:


> Which is exactly what the birthers want.
> 
> A transparent, responsible government with minimal bullshit would be ideal, but that's a very uncomfortable thought for many members of congress I'm sure.



And yet, they will all vote Republican.


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone (Apr 27, 2011)

Adam Of Angels said:


> Something I noticed about the incredibly far right: they're concerned with how far left somebody is.
> 
> Something I noticed about the incredibly far left: they're concerned with how far right somebody is.
> 
> Something I noticed about intelligent people: they don't care about semantics and bureaucratic bullshit so much as they do about stuff that matters. Desperate times call for desperate measures, but you shouldn't be desperate to discredit an elected official when they're making efforts to cut out the bullshit. When you do that, they don't get anything done because very few bipartisan decisions will be made, and said elected official will ultimately fail, not having had a fair shot to begin with.



That's impossible, though. People are bullshit.


----------



## krypter (Apr 27, 2011)

You know i used to be super political. There was a time about a year back when i would have blown up the political section of various boards raging on and on in a futile attempt to try and talk some sense of logic and reason into people. I would get very very upset and take things very personal. I just could not, for any reason, understand WHY some people willingly ignore facts and proof and then sit atop a mountain of self-pity and unleash squalls of furious rage over what ever has their butt bunched up at the time. 

Then i heard a quote some place that set my mind at ease....or at least a quote that reminds me of the most important of facts:

"You can't reason someone out of a position they didn't use reason to get themselves into"


----------



## neoclassical (Apr 27, 2011)

USMarine75 said:


> Love the anonymous neg rep... weak. Because I disagree with you, you tell me to F off... nice. Strange how I never get that to my face. But I'll bet it's from someone that is more enlightened than me and my jarhead views hahaha... meow.
> 
> As to the shitty president comment. Yup... stand by it. Second worst president ever. Too much Wag the Dog going on here. Any time he's criticized it must be because he's black or because he's an illegal immigrant and there's no merit. (What's worse are the crazies that actually do argue that stance e.g. Birthers) But in the end, Obama would have been a miserable and utter failure if not for Pelosi strong arming congress into passing the health care reform. Weren't we supposed to be out of Iraq by now? Weren't we supposed to be either out of Afganistan, or back in? Instead Afganistan is in the worst shape its been in and all but ready for politcial collapse and being retaken by the Taliban. Instead of all in or out, he's just repeating the half-assed politico-military failures of Vietnam. The economy is shit, he bailed out the rich instead of letting them fail (but somehow the Republicans are the party of the rich), and now the real working class like me bear the brunt of America's taxes. We make too much (we're rich in Obama world) to qualify for ANY tax breaks (EIC, child credit, first home, education, not even f'ing charity) but we are stuck with 2 x 30 years of education debt for trying to improve ourselves. Guantanamo is still open... didn't he say he was going to close that? All these claims that he would reach across the aisle... he never did that in his years as in state and US congress (didn't do anything in the US congress except run for president and collect lobby $$$). I disagreed with many of McCain's points, but he was a good person that actually did reach across the aisle (the Republican party tried to kick him out because of this)...
> 
> ...


----------



## Necris (Apr 27, 2011)

This whole ordeal is really just a testament to the power of stupid people in large groups.


----------



## Explorer (Apr 27, 2011)

Mr Violence said:


> Strap in boys, I feel like Orb or Explorer



*laugh*

Here's a better scenario: a female politician running for office, running on a family values platform, decides to claim her grandchild, born out of wedlock to her unmarried daugher, as her son. She fakes a pregnancy, but is caught thousands of miles away when the daughter goes into labor. The politician travels by plane back to where the daughter is.

Unfortunately, the politician had let it be known that it was a high-risk pregnancy, due to the child having disabilities. The politician also passed up going to better hospital facilities, during the 12-hour trip, which were better equipped to handle such a birth as was claimed. Additionally, the female doctor whom the politician claimed was the obstetrician actually wasn't working in that capacity.

Fortunately, the politician was courting a segment of the public which wasn't very intelligent, and which was never really able to think the whole thing through clearly. While they would keep up the drumbeat about the Obama birth claims, they would never once question Palin's poorly assembled story. 

Isn't that hilarious? *laugh*

The other story which disappeared, and which made me laugh, was the claim made by George W. Bush, as part of his presentation at the Republican Convention, that he had worked at an inner city youth center. There was rumors, due to the timing, that the reason Bush went AWOL for his physical was that cocaine usage would have been detected. Reporters wondered if the reason for the anomalous inner city youth work, occurring in that same time period, was that Bush had done so out of some plea bargain, as there was *NEVER* any other sort of thing in his background, and such concern for those inner city youth never happened again. It seemed curious that he would have tossed aside his sworn military duty to serve inner city youth, or that his motivation for such would have surfaced and then disappeared entirely from his life... assuming that the motivation was a calling of some sort for him.

Records were requested... but, amazingly, *EVERY RECORD* had been destroyed which could have shed light on the matter. 

----

Isn't it weird when a group can't bear to bring the same kind of attention to something similar to their obsessions? *laugh*


----------



## Explorer (Apr 28, 2011)

I've given the first humorous scenario a little thought, that Sarah Palin's "son" Trig Palin is actually her grandchild, and the son of Bristol Palin.







(Can you guess which person in the above picture is five months pregnant?)

I've realized that at least one of these two humorous scenarios could be laid to rest immediately. 

There is a very easy test which can be done with Sarah Palin's husband and Trig, that of Y-DNA testing. Basically, they can look determine if they are father and son... or rule out that relationship conclusively. 

If Palin becomes relevant to politics again, it would be a great thing for the rumor to be definitively shut down, don't you think? All that speculation, the fact that Bristol was taken out of school for the last 4 or 5 months of her mom's pregnancy due to a horrible case of mono (to which her mother exposed herself while pregnant, what were the risks involved in that?), the removal of all Palin family photos from Alaska government websites once someone questioned what appeared to be a "baby bump" on Bristol in the above photo... all laid to rest. 

Even stranger side rumor: Sarah Palin had a child with Bristol's boyfriend. DNA testing would conclusively rule him out as Trig's father. 

And, of course, the faithful could rest assured that they hadn't fallen for some mountebank who had pretended to be pious in order to deceive them and to gain advantage. Since even this thread reveals great concern regarding character from some quarters, surely those would be most insistent that their own house be in order.

Opinions?


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Apr 28, 2011)

Obama is a hologram and so is his birth certificate.


----------



## highlordmugfug (Apr 28, 2011)

Grand Moff Tim said:


> Obama is a hologram and so is his birth certificate.


Obamagram.


----------



## signalgrey (Apr 28, 2011)

Grand Moff Tim said:


> Obama is a hologram and so is his birth certificate.



ooo like in Penultimate Truth by PKD! good callll....but shouldnt we all be living underground?


----------



## Customisbetter (Apr 28, 2011)

I called "next" for impregnating Bristol Palin.


----------



## ElRay (Apr 28, 2011)

Mordacain said:


> Its just more of the same distraction tactics the Replublican party has used since Goldwater to confuse a populace (that by and large can't be arsed to do a little fact-checking) to their benefit come election time.


And the Democrats don't do the same? 99% of both the Red & Blue flavors of Rebuplicrats don't care about the issues, facts or The Constitution. They just want to maintain their positions of power and use the government to cut themselves and their preferred special interest deals at the expense of everybody else and future generations.

And it works because the overwhelming majority of Americans don't want to get off their intellectual asses, understand the issues and vote appropriately. They could care less about the way voting laws are stacked to keep the big two in office and everybody else out, which leaves you with choices that aren't significantly different than cutting off every odd finger vs. every even finger.

Ray


----------



## Xaios (Apr 28, 2011)

Help us Obama Kenobi, you're our only hope!


----------



## RenegadeDave (Apr 28, 2011)

I think Obama should have released it ages ago. He lost 2 weeks in the news cycle to a celebrity loudmouth demanding it. It was a pretty easy hoop to jump through, and in so doing it I don't think he legitimized his critics. Either way, he was born to an american woman so he is a US citizen that way regardless of where he might have been born. 

There is an issue now where apparently if you open the PDF in adobe illustrator (allegedly, I don't have illustrator or care enough to verify it), it's a multilayer document, whereas a true scan of a piece of paper should result in 1 layer (or a flat) document. So I expect there will be much spinning on eyebrows about that from the super fringe.


----------



## synrgy (Apr 28, 2011)

RenegadeDave said:


> I think Obama should have released it ages ago.



He *did* release his birth certificate, almost as soon as it came under question. _Then_ they moved the goal posts and demanded the 'long form' certificate, and I don't blame him one bit for telling them to sit and spin. No matter what happens, they just keep putting new hoops directly under the old hoops as he jumps through them.


----------



## Overtone (Apr 28, 2011)

People are so insistent on this issue. There's people who think the document was altered because the font for the dates looks different. Hello? Have you guys heard of date stamps before? And then there's the ones who don't understand the law at all (if your mom is a US citizen when you were born, and you were born in the USA, then it doesn't matter whether or not your dad was a citizen) but still persist with this crap. And Obama is the only one to get this kind of treatment yet somehow it's not racist even though they can't really explain why they never demanded such scrutiny before. But it's all good, I get a lot of laughs thinking about old ladies terrified of secret Islamic Marxists.


----------



## highlordmugfug (Apr 28, 2011)

Obama and his atheistic muslim communistic naxism. 
Fuck that socialist.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Apr 28, 2011)

Randy said:


>


 
Randy for president... Fuck the bullshit...


----------



## highlordmugfug (Apr 28, 2011)

Also, I'll just leave this here.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Apr 28, 2011)

ElRay said:


> And the Democrats don't do the same? 99% of both the Red & Blue flavors of Rebuplicrats don't care about the issues, facts or The Constitution. They just want to maintain their positions of power and use the government to cut themselves and their preferred special interest deals at the expense of everybody else and future generations.


 
Can I get a witness???? 






"G[O]P are you wit me?!?!" Okay that may have been taking it a bit far... But whatever...


----------



## Mr Violence (Apr 28, 2011)

RenegadeDave said:


> There is an issue now where apparently if you open the PDF in adobe illustrator (allegedly, I don't have illustrator or care enough to verify it), it's a multilayer document, whereas a true scan of a piece of paper should result in 1 layer (or a flat) document. So I expect there will be much spinning on eyebrows about that from the super fringe.









Again, anyone who cares about where he's born is tragically misplacing their efforts.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Apr 28, 2011)

^ True, but a US president has to be born here. Not that I care since I'm not on the "he's not a citizen" bandwagon, but I think that's the only reason ppl feel they have a valid reason to pry... 

It's still fuckin' stupid, though.


----------



## highlordmugfug (Apr 28, 2011)

Mr Violence said:


> Again, anyone who cares about where he's born is tragically misplacing their efforts.


And this late in the game, what the fuck would they do anyway? Are they hoping for a mulligan?


Seriously though: How stupid can these people be? FFS America.


----------



## cataclysm_child (Apr 28, 2011)

I will not accept that Jesus is the son of God until I see the long form birth certificate!


----------



## highlordmugfug (Apr 28, 2011)

cataclysm_child said:


> I will not accept that Jesus is the son of God until I see the long form birth certificate!


But Jeebus doesn't NEED proof, just uppity negroes...

Which is kind of hilarious, because if that's truly the case, then Jeebus would need proof by proxy


----------



## Konfyouzd (Apr 28, 2011)

cataclysm_child said:


> I will not accept that Jesus is the son of God until I see the long form birth certificate!


 
Do you have ANY idea how many layers a birth certificate for the son of God would have in PDF form?!?!?!?!


----------



## WickedSymphony (Apr 28, 2011)

Mr Violence said:


> Again, anyone who cares about where he's born is tragically misplacing their efforts.



I wouldn't call it misplaced efforts in the sense that they're probably getting a lot of idiots (read: a great portion of potential voters) to question Obama's background and vote against him in the next election, and being that this is most likely their entire goal with all of that bullshit, I'd say they're using their efforts quite well. It's mudslinging 101 - you don't have anything worthwhile to say, just make the other guy look as bad as possible and gain support that way.

I do, of course, entirely agree with the sentiment that this kind of shit really shouldn't be an issue when it comes to political elections and the focus should instead be on the shit that, you know, actually has an impact on our country.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Apr 28, 2011)

We should hire the SSO mod staff to moderate the media... 

*cough* Randy for prez *cough*

Mudslinging (professional trolling) catches the media ban hammer...


----------



## Mr Violence (Apr 28, 2011)

WickedSymphony said:


> I wouldn't call it misplaced efforts in the sense that they're probably getting a lot of idiots (read: a great portion of potential voters) to question Obama's background and vote against him in the next election, and being that this is most likely their entire goal with all of that bullshit, I'd say they're using their efforts quite well. It's mudslinging 101 - you don't have anything worthwhile to say, just make the other guy look as bad as possible and gain support that way.
> 
> I do, of course, entirely agree with the sentiment that this kind of shit really shouldn't be an issue when it comes to political elections and the focus should instead be on the shit that, you know, actually has an impact on our country.



You're absolutely right though I should clarify. The people that put value into knowing the truth about these questions are who I'm criticizing.

I understand it's a valuable tool for pundits and politicians to get people to follow their line of thought. The people that are following are the idiots that I'm talking about.


----------



## Korngod (Apr 28, 2011)

While I do agree that we shouldn't hang on the Obama birth certificate ordeal, I do however believe we can't just ignore it. Racist accusations aside, one small hint that someone may not qualify to be president according to the US constitution should be questioned. The constitution is being forgotten about as each day passes it seems. Now that the world has seen Obama's birth certificate we can now move on, but the question is, if there was nothing to hide all along, why would there have been an issue in showing it (the long form version)? Another thing I find funny is the position he could potentially be in if it is later found that the released certificate was in fact fake... it would then be easy for him to say "... and now the birthers are going to claim that it isn't genuine...". 

I'm not usually one for conspiracy theories, let alone politics, but when there are red flags, I don't think they should go unnoticed.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Apr 28, 2011)

Korngod said:


> While I do agree that we shouldn't hang on the Obama birth certificate ordeal, I do however believe we can't just ignore it. Racist accusations aside, one small hint that someone may not qualify to be president according to the US constitution should be questioned. The constitution is being forgotten about as each day passes it seems. Now that the world has seen Obama's birth certificate we can now move on, but the question is, if there was nothing to hide all along, why would there have been an issue in showing it (the long form version)? Another thing I find funny is the position he could potentially be in if it is later found that the released certificate was in fact fake... it would then be easy for him to say "... and now the birthers are going to claim that it isn't genuine...".
> 
> I'm not usually one for conspiracy theories, let alone politics, but when there are red flags, I don't think they should go unnoticed.


 
I can't get a clearance w/o a birth certificate. I'd like to think they looked into the president's birth when he was... I dunno... A professor... Or I dunno... When he was a senator...? And I'd like to think they scrutinized him at least as hard as they did me. Hell they're gonna strap me to a goddamn polygraph machine in a month! Think they're gonna find my real birth certificate???

Fuck... They almost denied me a clearance because I told them my dad was born in Germany and they demanded a birth certificate for HIM!

Why now all of a sudden are they trying to run an after the fact background check. And if he DID manage to slip through it looks bad on NO ONE but the US gov't for doing such a piss poor job investigating his background on all of their previous attempts.


----------



## Korngod (Apr 28, 2011)

Konfyouzd said:


> Why now all of a sudden are they trying to run an after the fact background check. And if he DID manage to slip through it looks bad on NO ONE but the US gov't for doing such a piss poor job investigating his background on all of their previous attempts.



This. I would like to know as well, it seems maybe media pressure on the issue was the drive behind it.


----------



## Mr Violence (Apr 28, 2011)

I maintain it's a moot point. Regardless of the Constitution, where someone's born does not concern me.

Sure, it's in the Constitution. It's a goddamned 250 year old document. It legitimately uses the word "Speedy." "IT'S UNCONSTITUTIONAL!" is repeated ad nauseum when someone doesn't actually have a valid fucking point. We can change it as we want. We've done it 27 times. It's not perfect by any means.

I don't think place of birth matters a whole lot. He's lived here the majority of his life and we, as a people, picked him to lead. THE END. END OF FUCKING DISCUSSION. To latch onto the fact he might not sounds a whole lot like cherry picking something to be pissy about. Like I said, even if the worst case scenario came up and he was born and raised in Madagascar by lions, moved here 6 months before he was elected president, that's OUR fucking mistake. Live with it. He's more than halfway done anyways. He's not a goddamned murderer. He just may have been born where we didn't think. HOLY SHIT, LOOK OUT.

*"No person except a natural born Citizen, or a Citizen of the United States, at the time of the Adoption of this Constitution, shall be eligible to the Office of President; neither shall any Person be eligible to that Office who shall not have attained to the Age of thirty-five Years, and been fourteen Years a Resident within the United States."*

All arbitrary numbers and requirements. Just what they thought would be good. Has anyone done any work figuring out if this is a good system or not? Or do we just follow it unquestioning because it's the Constitution?

I don't give a flying fucking ball hair. I find it illogical for us to be concerned about where he was born. Constitutional policies or not, I don't give a fuck.

I follow my logic. I trust myself. That's it, guys. Feel free to disagree, it's just my opinion.


----------



## synrgy (Apr 28, 2011)

Why was it an issue to produce the long form?

A) Because the evidence was already there -- in abundance -- and B) the long form isn't required of _anyone_ else. 

In point of fact, when I took my long form birth certificate (the one with my baby hands and feet prints on it) to apply for a replacement Social Security card, the SS office denied my application because they'd long since changed the notary process on birth certificates in Washington DC (where I was born) and my long form was officially _worthless_ as a document to prove my identity. I had to get a new birth certificate with the new notary system on it. Interestingly, the one with my feet print on it is now worthless, yet the one that's all computer generated with no handwriting what-so-ever is considered official.

To answer your question with a question: Why is Obama so special that he has to produce a long form _after_ being elected, when no other President in history has ever had to do so prior? Like KJ keeps pointing out: Security clearance is no fucking joke: If you apply for so much as a job cleaning toilets in the Library of Congress, rest assured they know you, your family, your friends, your previous employers, your pets, whether or not you inhaled when Tommy passed you that joint in the 8th grade, and how many times you've EVER been laid -- and that's all just to _get the interview_. God help you if you actually _get the job_. 

If there were ever a _legitimate_ question about Obama's birth, he would have never made it into college, let alone the Senate, let alone the Oval Office.

To quote Arnold Schwarzenegger from the movie Predator: "It's bullshit!! All of it!!"


----------



## Randy (Apr 28, 2011)

90% of this thread summed up in two words:

_"Yeah, but..."_


----------



## Customisbetter (Apr 28, 2011)

cataclysm_child said:


> I will not accept that Jesus is the son of God until I see the long form birth certificate!



Face. Book. Status.


----------



## steve1 (Apr 28, 2011)

I expect someone else has said this already, but I'm on my phone and can't be bothered to trawl through the thread.

This wont silence birthers, if any one can fake a birth certificate its the US government 

And since when did conspiracy theorists ever take facts into account?

Edit: wait....did I just completely contradict myself there  I meant that the US government are capable of faking it, not that they have faked it. No conspiracy to see here, move along.


----------



## Jakke (Apr 28, 2011)

Konfyouzd said:


> Hell they're gonna strap me to a goddamn polygraph machine in a month!



Hey, I can get you passed that, not really hard to trick those... No questions asked, right?

Seriously, we saw Obama as some kind of american jesus here in Europe, a guy that could turn around the endless trail of neg rep the states were getting in the world. After more than half term, the response is: meh. 

I know that the republicans try so sabotage his job as much as possible, sacrificing a nation for their childish agendas. Yeah, instead of getting the country out of a crisis that haven't been seen for 90 years, they try to bring down the president, the person that should unify the nation...

And, who cares if his father isn't american? As long as he qualifies himself... just my


----------



## FretWizard88 (Apr 28, 2011)

I hate politics...lets talk about guitars shall we?


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Apr 28, 2011)

It's effectively as though we're watching big 6th graders in suits, and the one that does his homework and stuff is being targeted because he doesn't like To roll with any of the other kids' clicks. 

All of the clicks are primarily white, though, so who can blame him?


----------



## highlordmugfug (Apr 28, 2011)

FretWizard88 said:


> I hate politics...lets talk about guitars shall we?


Stay out of P&CE


----------



## Customisbetter (Apr 28, 2011)

Adam Of Angels said:


> It's effectively as though we're watching big 6th graders in suits, and the one that does his homework and stuff is being targeted because he doesn't like To roll with any of the other kids' clicks.
> 
> All of the clicks are primarily white, though, so who can blame him?



But hes also the kid that gets his ass kicked and lunch money taken and does nothing about it. Actually i think i heard him murmur an apology to that O'Doyle kid as he handed over his change.


----------



## Randy (Apr 28, 2011)

He was accused of being heavy handed just last year.


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Apr 28, 2011)

Randy said:


> He was accused of being heavy handed just last year.




Yeah, but, grumble grumble, blah, blah.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Apr 28, 2011)

I demand that the first seven presidents be retroactively impeached because they were born before the USA even existed.


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Apr 28, 2011)

Grand Moff Tim said:


> I demand that the first seven presidents be retroactively impeached because they were born before the USA even existed.



Actually, the Constitution has them covered.. And to impeach someone merely means to scrutinize them, not remove them from power, in case you had implied that.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Apr 28, 2011)

Adam Of Angels said:


> Actually, the Constitution has them covered.. And to impeach someone merely means to scrutinize them, not remove them from power, in case you had implied that.


 
Don't try to confuse the issue with your legalese mumbo jumbo! I've seen the Constitution, it has pdf layers! It's shopped! I know because of the pixels. Now hurry up and impeach those smug bastards! Especially Monroe.

NOBODY LIKES YOU, MONROE.


----------



## -42- (Apr 28, 2011)

This pretty much confirms what most of us knew all along. The birthers still aren't going anywhere though. People believe all sorts of stupid shit regardless of evidence to the contrary. It really speaks poorly of the political discourse in this nation that this is even an issue.


----------



## Randy (Apr 28, 2011)

-42- said:


> People believe all sorts of stupid shit regardless of evidence to the contrary


----------



## Customisbetter (Apr 28, 2011)

^I had it muted, but I liked what I saw.


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Apr 28, 2011)

You also ignored Randy's response to your accusation of Obama being a kiss-ass.


----------



## Customisbetter (Apr 28, 2011)

He didn't give a citation so i ignored his post.

/pretentious asshole 

I guess most right-wingers would say every Dem president is heavy handed. I am personally not of that opinion.


----------



## Randy (Apr 28, 2011)




----------



## Necris (Apr 28, 2011)

Randy said:


> *Video*



So _that's _what schizophrenia sounds like.

Semi-coherent.
Semi-coherent.
Semi-coherent.
"THE GATES ARE GOING OPEN WIDE AND PASS US INTO THE PHOTON BELT!"


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Apr 28, 2011)

Necris said:


> So _that's _what schizophrenia sounds like.
> 
> Semi-coherent.
> Semi-coherent.
> ...



"Semi-coherent" is a generous description, bro.


----------



## Necris (Apr 28, 2011)

I'm sorry I was buying advertising space on her show while I posted that. Nothing sells a product quite as effectively as insanity.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Apr 28, 2011)

Randy said:


> 90% of this thread summed up in two words:
> 
> _"Yeah, but..."_


----------



## Konfyouzd (Apr 28, 2011)

Customisbetter said:


> But hes also the kid that gets his ass kicked and lunch money taken and does nothing about it. Actually i think i heard him murmur an apology to that O'Doyle kid as he handed over his change.



So he's bad bc he's NOT an asshole... Uhh...? 

You don't have to walk around kicking in doors everywhere like you own the place all the time. That's what our last president did... And he fucked up.

When 9/11 happened and I asked my hardcore right wing friends... "Don't you think it's odd that when it happened all they could talk about was Afghanistan and then randomly we're in Iraq looking for the same weapons of mass destruction?" They replied, "Well we had to do something!" Fucking brilliant... 

Your post sounds a lot like this...


----------



## Customisbetter (Apr 28, 2011)

Konfyouzd said:


> So he's bad bc he's NOT an asshole... Uhh...?
> 
> You don't have to walk around kicking in doors everywhere like you own the place all the time. That's what our last president did... And he fucked up.
> 
> ...



That post sounds like the author is tired of an administration whose future nickname will be "Limp Biscuit and the Apologies".

Bush's actions were those of a doucher in a lot of people eyes. In my eyes the Obama administration is just the exact same amplitude only opposite. You cannot repair an aggressive administration by replacing them with wimpy limp dicks.

Many things are better in moderation. Politics being one of those things.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Apr 28, 2011)

err... okay...


----------



## Konfyouzd (Apr 28, 2011)

Apparently there's a fine line between diplomacy and simply being a pussy...


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Apr 28, 2011)

Konfyouzd said:


> Apparently there's a fine line between diplomacy and simply being a pussy...


 
More accurately, in diplomacy there's a fine line between being a pussy and a hardass and nobody is going to be close enough to that line to satisfy everybody.


----------



## Customisbetter (Apr 28, 2011)

Konfyouzd said:


> Apparently there's a fine line between diplomacy and simply being a pussy...



Its not a fine line, its a cloud of decisions, actions, media portrayal, reactions, and responses. 

If you want something more objective, you can look at a FEW facts. Granted this is not the state of the Union, just a few notable things.

There are still troops all over the middle east.
Gitmo is still open.
The nation has a seemingly insurmountable debt.


When these facts change due to direct action from the President of the United States, the Commander in Chief, the Leader of the most powerful nation in the world, I will retract my opinion of him being a pussy.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Apr 28, 2011)

2 presidential terms ago was the last time we weren't in debt... 

Well 3 now I guess...

Also, consider this... It took 2 presidential terms to cause the mess you expect Obama to clean up by being a cowboy badass. Now consider the time it takes to gain 5 lbs and the time it takes to LOSE that weight... The latter is NOT faster.


----------



## Customisbetter (Apr 28, 2011)

I didn't blame the debt on the President. However I do expect whoever is in that office to do something about it.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Apr 28, 2011)

** Deleted**


----------



## Customisbetter (Apr 28, 2011)

You can say whatever you want mate. I'm not gonna judge you or anything. My opinion is only right for one person.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Apr 28, 2011)

What I said wasn't polite and I'd rather keep this civil as what you just said is 100% true.


----------



## AySay (Apr 28, 2011)

^


but also


----------



## Customisbetter (Apr 28, 2011)

Good move then. I think I'm pretty much tapped out on this thread, But I'm down for another debate in the next thread. 

This forum rocks.


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Apr 28, 2011)

Customisbetter said:


> There are still troops all over the middle east.
> Gitmo is still open.
> The nation has a seemingly insurmountable debt.
> 
> ...



Ok, for real... That's not going to happen, because it doesn't work like that.


----------



## Customisbetter (Apr 28, 2011)

Adam Of Angels said:


> Ok, for real... That's not going to happen, because it doesn't work like that.



I know that. However going in the exact opposite direction is avoidable.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Apr 28, 2011)




----------



## Adam Of Angels (Apr 28, 2011)

The exact opposite direction being what? What does that even mean?


----------



## krypter (Apr 28, 2011)

I think none of us know the real depth of the shit canyon the Bush administration sank us into. 
I especially don't think Obama knew. I think he walked in on the first day and some dudes in black suits were like 
"Ok, Mr President, here's whats REALLY going on....."

Obama was all "FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU............."


Jokes aside, I think Obama's main problem is people just can't seem to wrap thier faces around the fact that all the stuff they say he should be doing is actually stuff CONGRESS needs to be doing. But every time they try we get
"OH THEY WANNA KILL YOUR GRANDMOTHER! SOCIALIST PIGS!!!!"
or "OBAMA IS RUNNING THE COUNTRY INTO THE GROUND, HE DOESN"T CARE ABOUT BUDGETS!"
or "HE ISNT AN REAL AMURICANS!!!!"
"HE WANTS TO CONTROL YOUR MINDS!!! HE'S NOTHING BUT A CELEBRITY!!" (funny now they looove Trump...)
"YACKITY YACKITY YAKICTY FREEDOM COSTS A $1.05!!!"  

---whatever---


Anyway, i think, and i still have faith, that Obama is playing Chess while the rest of the bonkers brigade is playing checkers.


----------



## RenegadeDave (Apr 28, 2011)

krypter said:


> Anyway, i think, and i still have faith, that Obama is playing Chess while the rest of the bonkers brigade is playing checkers.



Eh, I don't know about all that. It seems on every major issue he seems to play whatever is the safest seeming move for him politically, while abdicating leadership. In fact, since campaign season for the midterm elections his character in office reminds me a lot of his voting record as a senator ("Present"). That's certainly not the first/last/or only time that has/will happen in DC. Heck, just across the aisle Boehner has been doing the same thing ever since he backed down on the CR then tried to package modest cuts and budget gimmickry as the cuts he campaigned on to get him in power. Again, another politician speaking a good idealist game then perpetuating status quo. 


With respect to the birth certificate bit to stay on topic, what he originally released was a "Certificate of Live Birth" which is not the same as the long form birth certificate. It's like claiming your state issued ID card is good as a drivers license at a traffic stop. It basically affirms a baby was born to some parents. So that is hardly moving goal posts. 

The birther issue was DOA anyway, I doubt the supreme court could chuck a president out of office even if it was 9-0. People love good conspiracy theories on both sides. Just when it's the other guys _they're_ the crazy ones. I still think he should have released it ages ago since it depletes political ammunition from his detractors and exposes them for what they are more blatantly.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Apr 28, 2011)

Has anyone read the thread title? Or am I the only one?

And am I the only one pissed off that the media has more or less turned what should be serious business into a damn reality tv show?


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Apr 28, 2011)

No, I'm there too, man. I think the whole left vs right BS is a joke.


----------



## Cyanide_Anima (Apr 28, 2011)

^yer. They seem to agree on most things, but they clash horrifically on a few main points which neither side is willing to budge on most of the time. Which brings progress to a halt. It's kind of absurd.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Apr 28, 2011)

COMPLETELY absurd considering this group of fucking children is the group we elect to lead us.


----------



## Cyanide_Anima (Apr 28, 2011)

'Children' is a pretty generous description! hahaha. Between the ads, dog-and-pony-show debates, and their outdated ideologies, it should be enough for us to take some action. Maybe a vote boycott so no one gets elected? Or maybe petition to dissolve this counter-productive party system we have goin' on which forces people to take sides? 

We have the interwebz now to organize, but it's still hard to sift through all the BS that's on here to get to any sort of 'valuable', or at least semi-unbiased information. If that exists, or if that even makes any sense. lol


----------



## Overtone (Apr 29, 2011)

RenegadeDave said:


> With respect to the birth certificate bit to stay on topic, what he originally released was a "Certificate of Live Birth" which is not the same as the long form birth certificate. It's like claiming your state issued ID card is good as a drivers license at a traffic stop. It basically affirms a baby was born to some parents. So that is hardly moving goal posts.



I think the Certificate of Live Birth is the only official one that counts for the record, though. The long form wasn't initially released because it wouldn't have been considered to be the appropriate and necessary document. So it's more like having your actual drivers license at the traffic stop but the noob cop is like "How come you don't have a state ID?"


----------



## synrgy (Apr 29, 2011)

Overtone said:


> So it's more like having your actual drivers license at the traffic stop but the noob cop is like "How come you don't have a state ID?"



Bingo.


----------



## WickedSymphony (Apr 29, 2011)

Overtone said:


> I think the Certificate of Live Birth is the only official one that counts for the record, though. The long form wasn't initially released because it wouldn't have been considered to be the appropriate and necessary document.



And regardless which one was released first they still probably would've continued going after the other.


----------



## Eric Christian (Mar 19, 2013)

Hmmm.... Interesting..... What happens now?


----------



## Sunyata (Mar 19, 2013)

So the biggest cover up in American history was perpetrated by shadowy forces to put in place a radical socialist muslim kenyan as president of America so he could...................be a bland, center-right democrat?


----------



## Watty (Mar 19, 2013)

Eric Christian said:


> Hmmm.... Interesting..... What happens now?



Really? You necro'd this....for this?! For those who'd rather save the time:

Proposition 1 = [Photoshop] exists and anyone can have access to it with a license.
Proposition 2 = There happens to be a way to fake a birth certificate using said program.
Final Assertion = The president's birth certificate must be fake.

This isn't interesting, and nothing will happen now. EVEN IF it were proved beyond the shadow of a doubt that he's an illegal citizen and therefore unfit to lead the nation as set out by our Constitution....what then? 

Does all the stuff he's done just magically go away? No.
Will we all of sudden revert back to when Bush was in office? No.
Will the budget magically get balanced? No.
Will Republicans stop proposing all their batshit crazy notions? No.
Will the economy turn around overnight? No.
Will jobs be created? No.
Will the troops be brought home the next day? No.

The list LITERALLY goes on forever. Nothing would change for the better, and given that....what's the point of talking about it?

Edit: (Note: "You" is general here) [You] can believe whatever you please, but this isn't religion and thus there's no real social stigma against people calling [you] a fool for believing it.


----------



## crg123 (Mar 19, 2013)

Sunyata said:


> So the biggest cover up in American history was perpetrated by shadowy forces to put in place a radical socialist muslim kenyan as president of America so he could...................be a bland, center-right democrat?




This. I mean come on, why does everyone make this guy out to be a hard left guy? Compare him to any European government heads. He won twice, and we have a lot more problems then this. What's the end goal, impeach him and allow Biden to take over hahah?

I wish people who put all the effort into doing this kinda stuff had the passion to push the government to improve its relationship with its citizens and get involved in IMPORTANT issues. Being so divided is obviously getting us no where.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Mar 20, 2013)

Isn't that video old, anyway? Did a check on Wikipedia...



> On March 1, 2012, Arpaio and members of his Cold Case Posse held a news conference announcing their contention that President Barack Obama&#8217;s long-form birth certificate, released by the White House on April 27, 2011,[149] is a computer-generated forgery. Additionally, the Posse&#8217;s six-month-long review included an examination of President Obama&#8217;s Selective Service card and contended that it, also, is a forgery. Their claims were presented at that press conference, and at a second press conference held on March 31, 2012.[150][151] The allegations regarding the birth certificate were repeated at a July 17, 2012, news conference, where Arpaio stated that his investigators are certain that Obamas' long-form birth certificate is fraudulent.[152] In response to Arpaio's claims, Joshua A. Wisch, a special assistant to Hawaii&#8217;s attorney general, said in a statement, &#8220;President Obama was born in Honolulu, and his birth certificate is valid. Regarding the latest allegations from a sheriff in Arizona, they are untrue, misinformed and misconstrue Hawaii law.&#8221;[153] Arizona state officials, including Governor Jan Brewer and Secretary of State Ken Bennett, have also dismissed Arpaio's objections and accepted the validity of Obama's birth certificate.[154][155]


So, an old thread was pretty much bumped by a 1-year-old video that has apparently been dismissed. Hardly breaking.


----------



## Watty (Mar 20, 2013)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> So, an old thread was pretty much bumped by a 1-year-old video that has apparently been dismissed. Hardly breaking.



Perhaps he meant to stir the pot again? Seems silly given that he can't be elected again anyways.


----------

